# Granola!!! Funny Story



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Longun,

You obviously put a lot of time into rationalizing the use of granola, but there's one factor being overlooked in this discussion...the Law Division did not write the regulation deeming there needs to be restrictions on the use of granola in baiting. MDNR's staff charged with managing CWD made the determination. The Law Division is just charged with enforcing those regulations.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

If you want to complicate things further lets talk about grease. Is grease an animal by product or not? I guess it depends on what kind you use. I would think dumping animal by products on state land is illegal. Is canola or corn oil a grain based product? I would think not but it is debatable. Is grease a hazardous waste? I would say it is. Is dumping hazardous waste on any land legal? No it is not.

This baiting and guiding of bears is becoming more of an issue than anyone wan't to deal with. All I hope is that the future of bear hunting as we are used to remains intact. Once the DNR and the NRC debate it, the anti's put there spin on it, we could be looking at another referendum to vote on.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Nov 5, 2007)

Excellent observation Flag Up. When you compare Michigan's bear management to Wisconsin...there's a huge difference. Years ago Wisconsin's bear were not well managed. Eventually, a law suit was initiated charging the black bear management was unacceptable. The Wisconsin DNR was unable to defend their process. It resulted in their bear season being closed for 3 years...until they developed a management plan that really worked. 

Now days Wisconsin licenses guiding operations. My information has it most guiding operations are small scale and no where near as invasive as what goes on in Michigan by some of the larger operations on public land. Conflict among users I'm told is no where near what goes on in Michigan. Their baiting laws are developed with CWD in mind. Bait hunters and dog hunters trade off each year on who gets to hunt first when the season opens. There's a lot more that could be contrasted between the two neighboring states management...but, the bottom line is we have a management problem. MDNR has many top shelf wildlife management people and there's some dedicated folks in the Law Division as well. They know what needs to be done, but there is a roadblock at the top.

Either these problems get fixed within our ranks or the anti's will do it for us. The discussions we have had on this site over the past months have been directed soley at preserving bear hunting and putting some quality back into it. We have gained a tremendous amount of support from many folks on this great site. So, maybe there's some hope.
______________________________________________________________________________________________
Information posted on the MDNR Cronic Wasting Disease website...the following LAW was written by MDNR and the Department of Agriculture: Under the heading "Lower Peninsula Feed Ban"..."according to state law "bait" for deer is a substance composed of grains, minerals, salt, fruit, vegetables, hay, or other food material whether natural or manufactired, which may lure, entice, or attract deer." "Bear baiting in the lower you may use fish or fish products, meat or meat products, or bakery products to bait bear." 

MDNR Law Division Administrators ought to get firmiliar with their own website when legal questions like the granola issue arise.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

Well , according to the definitions listed above , cracked corn , or even sweet feed (for livestock) is processed ... so if I bait bear with it down here in the very southern part of the state it would be legal right ??? i bet them deer sure would like to see a big pile of sweet feed back by the ceders lol ... after all its as processed as granola ..:SHOCKED:


----------



## Beartreed (May 8, 2008)

I talked to a prosecuting attorney in our state about granola and how the law reads "processed" and he said "I eat granola,it's people food and I won't prosecute"


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes they do. You can't use that either. Testing the grain laws will bring special attention to bear bait. Lots of problems are caused by feeding animals. The regulations originated from the departments that watch of livestock and such. Bringing light to bearbait will backfire. I would be careful if you still want to bait, just use something else. Michigan has very easy bear bait laws.....check out the other states, you may be surprised.


----------



## kshafer (Jul 5, 2009)

Please look HERE for an update.


----------



## proc (Jun 16, 2009)

could it be that the undrlying issue here is that the mdnr is hoping to get revenues out of the fines that will be brought to the few who don't question authority ?


----------

